# Where to get plastic cups with ventilated lids?



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Such as that one?

I have a few party plastic cups using elastic band / mesh for lids but it's a hassle, anyone know weher to buy ready made vented cups?

Have tried eBay but no luck!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Just make your own ventilation by drilling holes???


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

No I want mesh / vented to stop fruit flies / nymphs escaping

Also if I did that I would need cups with lids... where are they available?


----------



## JAMES DOW (Apr 25, 2010)

i doubt what you'er looking for is out there


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you look on eBay you can get 600ml clear graduated plastic cups with lids for mixing paint, just like the one in your picture, cut a large hole in the lid and stick a piece of J-Cloth over it, that will provide adequate ventilation.

I use them for breeding fruit flies and bean weevils and they work fine.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

try getting a pin and heeting it up with a lighter then put holes in : victory:


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Graham for the informative and sensible answer

I found these









But want clear ones

Do you have any links? Thanks


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shiftyraccoon said:


> Thanks Graham for the *informative and sensible answer*
> 
> I found these
> image
> ...


Your a bit of a snotty one aren't you?


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Your a bit of a snotty one aren't you?


I think you mean *YOU'RE* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I use these ones 600CC POLYPROPYLENE CALIBRATED PAINT MIXING CUPS x 50 on eBay (end time 11-Sep-10 23:53:46 BST) (but not neccessarily from that seller), they're calibrated which is what I need as I use them for mixing paint and resins as well as breeding flies etc..., the calibrations are not a problem if they're only for feeders.

You usually have to buy the lids seperately as most people don't want those, they mix the paint then throw the cup away. I ditch the cups after the fly cultures are finished, it's not worth washing them out, but I re-use the lids several times over.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shiftyraccoon said:


> I think you mean *YOU'RE* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


100% confirmation.....

:whistling2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's not snotty it's pedantic. (And so is that probably!)

Anyway plastic cups, not worth starting an argument over.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, true, so I hereby wish you greatest luck on your voyage to locate *you're* fantastical magical cups......


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I think you mean *your* this time!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah, true, so I hereby wish you greatest luck on your voyage to locate *you're* fantastical magical cups......


You're = You are. 




:whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Fail!!!


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyhow... this is where I get mine. They do the job rightly, and are cheap enough.
Plastic Smoothie Cups and Lids


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

They look good, the 20oz size would be perfect for fruit flies.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

My local Farmfoods do fruit in plastic pots with lids . 

1. Buy pot .
2. Go home and eat fruit . (it's good for you)
3. Clean out tub .
4. Cut hole in roof .
5. Stick some netting to over the hole .


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> My local Farmfoods do fruit in plastic pots with lids .
> 
> 1. Buy pot .
> 2. Go home and eat fruit . (it's good for you)
> ...


You have let me down now. I always thought u lived a batchelor life.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!

That link looks great Leviathan, will have to order some ASAP


----------

